# Dont forget to keep a can opener in your car.....



## newtopreppin (Jul 25, 2021)

I bought a can of soup at dollar general so that i'd have something to eat at work,, then noticed that it wasnt a pull open can... wished I'd had a can opener. so,, tonight I learn that a can opener should be in your car bag.... and its probalby a good idea to buy more than one.


----------



## newtopreppin (Jul 25, 2021)

newtopreppin said:


> I bought a can of soup at dollar general so that i'd have something to eat at work,, then noticed that it wasnt a pull open can... wished I'd had a can opener. so,, tonight I learn that a can opener should be in your car bag.... and its probalby a good idea to buy more than one.


i also found out that if you put the soup can on your car dash, it will heat to the perfect temp.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

It's not too sanitary, but you can grind the can top on a rough surface, like brushed concrete or asphalt, and wear away the rolled seal enough to open it.
Last resort. Expect leakage.


----------



## Usernameforyou (8 mo ago)

You can find p38 can openers on Amazon. Those are the best.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

A can opener should be in your GHB.


----------



## 0rocky (Jan 7, 2018)

My multi-purpose folding knife / Every Day Carry has a can opener.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

The P-38 is ok, but having hand problems as I get older, I prefer the P-51 because it's larger.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 8, 2014)

I keep a p38 with a spoon on it, with me 24/7.but I do need to keep regular silverware in the console thoe.even if it's the plastic type.


----------



## sarge912 (8 mo ago)

Leatherman's tool EDC
if you get the soup to heat up on the dash, will it not shoot everywhere when you attempt to open it, or do you open it first?

I have heard that most canned soup (especially tomato) should be brought to a boil and let cool to be safe to eat. Others have a different opinion but that is what I do.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

sarge912 said:


> ......I have heard that most canned soup (especially tomato) should be brought to a boil and let cool to be safe to eat. Others have a different opinion but that is what I do.


That's a new one to me.


----------

